# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BST / BSTPro Dongle تحديثات :  BST Dongle Released V3.32.00

## mohamed73

V3.32.00
-------------------- 
Supported Samsung Galaxy S7(G930x), S7 Edge(G935x) Reset FRP/EE Lock!
Supported Xiaomi MIUI7/MIUI8 Reset Account Lock, solved xiaomi accountlock relock when network connected!
Supported OPPO F1w/F1s and all latest model Reset ScreenLock without loss userdata!   *Added:* [Samsung]
> Added SM-G930F {Reset FRP/EE,ROOT}
> Added SM-G930FD {Reset FRP/EE,ROOT}
> Added SM-G930P {Reset FRP/EE,ROOT}
> Added SM-G930R4 {Reset FRP/EE,ROOT}
> Added SM-G930T {Reset FRP/EE,ROOT}
> Added SM-G930T1 {Reset FRP/EE,ROOT}
> Added SM-G930V {Reset FRP/EE,ROOT}
> Added SM-G930W8 {Reset FRP/EE,ROOT} -- Beta
> Added SM-G930K {Reset FRP/EE,ROOT} -- Beta
> Added SM-G930L {Reset FRP/EE,ROOT} -- Beta
> Added SM-G930S {Reset FRP/EE,ROOT} -- Beta
> Added SM-G935F {Reset FRP/EE,ROOT}
> Added SM-G935FD {Reset FRP/EE,ROOT}
> Added SM-G935P {Reset FRP/EE,ROOT}
> Added SM-G935R4 {Reset FRP/EE,ROOT}
> Added SM-G935T {Reset FRP/EE,ROOT}
> Added SM-G935V {Reset FRP/EE,ROOT}
> Added SM-G935W8 {Reset FRP/EE,ROOT} -- Beta
> Added SM-G935K {Reset FRP/EE,ROOT} -- Beta
> Added SM-G935L {Reset FRP/EE,ROOT} -- Beta
> Added SM-G935S {Reset FRP/EE,ROOT} -- Beta
> Added SM-C5000 {Flash,ScreenLock,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write QCN}
> Added SM-C7000 {Flash,ScreenLock,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write QCN}
> Added SM-G600F {Flash,ScreenLock,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write QCN,Write Cert}
> Added SM-G600S {Flash,ScreenLock,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write QCN,Write Cert}  [Xiaomi]
> Added 2015201 {ScreenLock,AccountLock,Repair Network,Read/Write QCN,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2,MEID1)}
> Added 2015628 {ScreenLock,AccountLock,Repair Network,Read/Write QCN,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2,MEID1)}
> Added 2016030 {ScreenLock,AccountLock,Repair Network,Read/Write QCN,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2,MEID1)}
> Added 2016033 {ScreenLock,AccountLock,Repair Network,Read/Write QCN,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2,MEID1)}
> Added 2016036 {ScreenLock,AccountLock,Repair Network,Read/Write QCN,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2,MEID1)}
> Added 2015112 {ScreenLock,AccountLock,Repair Network,Read/Write QCN,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2,MEID1)}
> Added 2015116 {ScreenLock,AccountLock,Repair Network,Read/Write QCN,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2)}
> Added 2014818 {ScreenLock,AccountLock,Repair Network,Read/Write QCN,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2)}
> Added 2014502 {ScreenLock}
> Added 2013012 {AccountLock}
> Added 2013021 {AccountLock}
> Added 2012061 {AccountLock}
> Added 2012062 {AccountLock}  [OPPO]
> Added F1w {ScreenLock,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI,BT)}
> Added F1s {ScreenLock,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI,BT)}
> Added X9079 {ScreenLock,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI,BT)}
> Added A37f {ScreenLock,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI,BT)}
> Added 1100 {ScreenLock,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI,BT)}
> Added 1105 {ScreenLock,Repair(IMEI1,MEID1),Repair(WIFI,BT)}
> Added 1107 {ScreenLock,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI,BT)}
> Added 3000 {ScreenLock,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI,BT)}
> Added 3005 {ScreenLock,Repair(IMEI1,MEID1),Repair(WIFI,BT)}
> Added 3007 {ScreenLock,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI,BT)}
> Added R830S {ScreenLock,Repair(IMEI1),Repair(WIFI,BT)}
> Added R831S {ScreenLock,Repair(IMEI1),Repair(WIFI,BT)}
> Added R2010 {ScreenLock,Repair(IMEI1),Repair(WIFI,BT)}
> Added R2017 {ScreenLock,Repair(IMEI1),Repair(WIFI,BT)}
> Added R6007 {ScreenLock,Repair(IMEI1),Repair(WIFI,BT)}
> Added R601 {ScreenLock}
> Added R809T {ScreenLock}
> Added R813T {ScreenLock}
> Added R815T {ScreenLock}
> Added R815W {ScreenLock}
> Added R817 {ScreenLock}
> Added R817T {ScreenLock}
> Added R819T {ScreenLock}
> Added R820 {ScreenLock}
> Added R821T {ScreenLock}
> Added R823T {ScreenLock}
> Added R827T {ScreenLock}
> Added R830 {ScreenLock}
> Added R831T {ScreenLock}
> Added R833T {ScreenLock}
> Added R850 {ScreenLock}
> Added T29 {ScreenLock}
> Added T703 {ScreenLock}   Fixed:
> Added Xiaomi "Disable/Patch Account Lock Relock" function, solved xiaomi account lock relock when network connected!
> Fixed Xiaomi EDL mode send loader failed and write data failed bugs
> Fixed Xiaomi EDL mode timeout bugs
> Optimized Xiaomi operation logs and tips
> Optimized Samsung read/write/wipe efs function  Information:
* About Xiaomi "Disable Account Lock Relock" tips:
  1). Reset Account Lock
  2). Power on the phone and turn off network immediately (suggest remove SIM card and turn off WIFI)
  3). Enable "USB Debugging" (Settings > About phone > Tap "MIUI  version" continuously to enable developer mode > back > Additional  settings > Developer options > turn on "USB debugging")
  4). Press "Disable Account Lock Relock" button waiting operation done, turn on network
* About Xiaomi "Patch Account Lock Relock" tips:
  1). Reset Account Lock
  2). Press "Patch Account Lock Relock" button and then select stock rom for current phone (select "images" folder)
  3). After rom patch done, will auto create "images_patched" folder on the root directory
  4). Flash patched rom via MiFlash tool(download tool bst support site or xiaomi offical website)
  5). Turn off network when power on wizard (SIM and WIFI), Turn on network after phone power on
* If some of xiaomi models cannot boot into EDL mode via "Boot EDL Mode"  and "Forced EDL Mode", you can try go EDL Mode via Xiaomi Deep Flash  Cable.  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Facebook:-* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
GsmBest Team
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## alam112233

مشكووووووور

----------


## mahermobil

مجهود رائع

----------

